# Do tire chains really help??



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

i was thinking of picking a set of chains up. Do they really help when plowing??


----------



## JoeMcD (Aug 8, 2004)

Short answer is yes they help, I have two pairs, and if we are getting a really big storm, I will chain up all four wheels. With the chains on I think i could drive through pretty much anything with out any trouble at all. I can not emphasize enough how much traction they add, it is as if a hand comes down from the heavens to push you along your way. But the downside is there a pain to put on, and a huge problem to actually drive around with. I am lucky that my truck lives in a garage right next to the only parking lot it plows, so when i chain up i dont have to do any transporting at all. Just driving back to the garage on bare pavement is nearly enough to shake my teeth out of my head.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JoeMcD;344345 said:


> Short answer is yes they help, I have two pairs, and if we are getting a really big storm, I will chain up all four wheels. With the chains on I think i could drive through pretty much anything with out any trouble at all. I can not emphasize enough how much traction they add, it is as if a hand comes down from the heavens to push you along your way. But the downside is there a pain to put on, and a huge problem to actually drive around with. I am lucky that my truck lives in a garage right next to the only parking lot it plows, so when i chain up i dont have to do any transporting at all. Just driving back to the garage on bare pavement is nearly enough to shake my teeth out of my head.


Yea same here for this season I park in the commercial lot that I plow, it where I live.


----------



## 04f250xlt (Feb 10, 2006)

Sure they work, thats why police cars and fire trucks use them

I have a set that I am looking to sell, 
New still in they bag with tension springs
I had to have the for a town truck inspection, Town requirs them, that was 3 years ago 

Let me know if your interseted in purchasing them


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

I dunno about back east, but here in Colorado plowing gravel roads every 12" or so, if you have no chains you will become an obstacle for the man who opens the road to overcome.


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

I like them, and I have a set for my 2002 Ram 1500 4x4. However Let me express three concerns with them. First, if you are driving or plowing on a soft substance material (asphalt, gravel, etc.) you can tear up that surface quite easily if you are spinning the tires or through repeated drive routes on the same path. So be careful on what type of pavement you are plowing/running them on. Secondly, make sure they are attached completely and are in good condition. The last thing you want is a set breaking off when you are going 35mph down the road. Finally, check with your local laws and municipality to make sure they are legal. Some places don't allow them at all (too much wear and tear on the road, and too many people get over cocky with them thinking they can go anywhere and do anything), and others only allow them after a certain amount of snow, ice, or slush has fallen. All in all, they are great and really help with traction, but so does plenty of ballast in the bed! wesport


----------



## Dougman (Oct 14, 2006)

*One set?*

I recently purchased *one* set of chains... solely to help me get going again if I ever got stuck. The assumption was that I would put them on the tires... front or rear pair... with the least traction. Now I am wondering if I should just throw them on if/when we ever get a really bad storm!

So my question is: With just one set of chains available for a 4x4 plow truck, am I better off putting them on the front or on the rear? Or will the uneven traction (front vs. rear) cause more trouble than leaving them off?

Dougman


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

If you had to make a choice as to put the chains on the front tires or the rear, I personally would go with the rear IMO. I normally plow in just 2wd, until I notice that I am starting to slide or spin the tires, then shift to 4wd.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

living in nj i think your wasteing your money chaining up. just get a good set of tires.
ever see what happens to sheet metal when a link lets loose

JOHN


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm having a hard time picturing alot of snowfalls heavy enough in New Jersey where tire chains would be that big a benefit on a properly ballasted 4x4 pickup truck.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

for plowing in your area, I would say never.

But they are worth having if you ever get caught on the side of a hill in an ice storm, etc... Other than that, I don't see the need.


----------



## Dougman (Oct 14, 2006)

mayhem;345597 said:


> I'm having a hard time picturing alot of snowfalls heavy enough in New Jersey where tire chains would be that big a benefit on a properly ballasted 4x4 pickup truck.


I'm not in New Jersey (not that there's anything wrong with that!) and I've got plenty of ballast properly placed and restrained.  And I'm really talking about the big storms anyway... not just a typical overnight dusting. But if/when it ever gets up to where chains are actually worthwhile, should I go front axle or rear axle? Or should I stop asking and just go out and buy a second set? 

Dougman


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

You're not in NJ, but neither are you the original poster who was asking the question of wether tire chains are worth it at all. That person is listed as from NJ.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dougman (Oct 14, 2006)

mayhem;345764 said:


> You're not in NJ, but neither are you the original poster who was asking the question of wether tire chains are worth it at all. That person is listed as from NJ. Sorry for the confusion.


OPPS!!!  A thousand apologies to you and the original poster.  What an idiot I am. Sorry about that.

Dougman


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

I've always been taught that you chain the rear or all 4, NEVER front only. The front and rear gear ratio's are not the same, i.e. 3.23 in the rear & 3.21 in the front. The tranfer case is set-up to handle the difference's this way and if the front has traction and the rear is allowed to spin it will tear the tranfer case up. Just my .02.
Lon


----------

